# Murray sebring help



## Eisele1 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hello Everyone,I just got this sebring and I've been trying to do some research on it to figure out the year and the ballpark value. I've found a couple in the $300 range and then other guys say they are worth $20. I just want to know what I have. According to date charts it's a 65' but this is on the head tube so I don't think that is accurate, Thanks!


----------



## juvela (Jun 1, 2019)

------

wrt dating -

the bicycle's gears, brake levers and reflectors all suggest a date well after 1965

the Shimano parts may be marked with a date code

the gear block is likely Shimano also and will have markings

there is a key to reading the markings here -

http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm#shimano

cycle's hubs are manufactured by Sanshin Matsumoto (Sunshine brand & Sansin brand) and may have a date code marking -

http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm#sansin

the extension brake levers are from Dia-Compe and may exhibit a date mark as well, look on the backside near the pivot

http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm#dia

---

estimate that earliest it could be is ~1976

-----


----------



## Eisele1 (Jun 1, 2019)

Great Thanks! Yes the vintage trek site is great! I have been on the run ever since I dropped it off at home and haven't had much time to take a super close look. I was just searching online for info every chance I could yesterday lol,  I agree that it seems to be much newer then 65' but I couldn't find much on the date codes for the road bikes. The trek site is great for narrowing the date down as long as the components are original to the bike, from the few pics I came across most seem to be original but I'll do more work when I get to it later today. I did come across a female version that said it was a 73' but that was the only one I found with a date attached to it. Thank you for the help!


----------



## juvela (Jun 1, 2019)

-----

two additional spots on the machine to check for markings are the handlebar stem, likely the portion down inside the steerer...

and the reflectors - they may have markings on either front or back

cannot see them well enough in photos to verify a brand name but they appear they may be Cateye brand

-----


----------

